# Star Trek: Picard spielt nicht in der heilen Welt von The Next Generation



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard spielt nicht in der heilen Welt von The Next Generation*

						Patrick Stewart, Science-Fiction-Fans bestens bekannt als Captain Jean-Luc Picard, hat sich zur Ausrichtung der neuen Star Trek-Serie geäußert. Demnach verabschiedet man sich in Star Trek: Picard ein Stück weit von der heilen Welt, wie man sie aus The Next Generation kennt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard spielt nicht in der heilen Welt von The Next Generation*


----------



## Nuallan (10. Januar 2020)

> "In gewisser Weise war die Welt von The Next Generation zu perfekt und zu beschützt", so Stewart. "Es war die Enterprise. Es war eine sicherer Welt voller Respekt, Kommunikation, Fürsorge und manchmal auch Spaß."



Ja lieber Sir Patrick, und genau das wollen deine Fans eigentlich auch heute noch sehen, siehe The Orville. Scheinbar hat Alex Kurtzman dir aber ein Discovery 2.0 angedreht. Naja, vielleicht kriegt man zwischen den ganzen Kung Fu-Tritten, Borg-Kuben und Lensflares ja auch noch 5 Minuten richtigen Star Trek pro Episode zu sehen. Das wären immerhin 5 Minuten mehr als bei Discovery. Ein bisl Hoffnung hab ich noch, aber die schwindet mit jedem Interview und Trailer leider immer mehr. Naja, in zwei Wochen wissen wir mehr.


----------



## T-MAXX (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: C: Picard spielt nicht in der heilen Welt von The Next Generation*

Ich hatte bei Discovery auch viele Meinungen gelesen die mir Unmut machten. Aber als ich die Staffel doch auch BluRay kaufte war ich begeistert.
Nun warte ich schon gespannt auf die 3. Staffel.
Das wird sich bei Star Trek: Picard genau so ergeben. Interviews und Meinungen anderer sind mir weniger wichtig.
Hauptsache es kommt wieder Bewegung ins Star Trek Universum.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Januar 2020)

> Hauptsache es kommt wieder Bewegung ins Star Trek Universum.


Bewegung schadet sicher nicht, aber eben nicht um jeden Preis. Die Stärken von Star Trek sind eigentlich relativ klar deffiniert. Mal sehen wie Picard sich im direkten Vergleich mit den anderen Ablegern schlagen wird.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2020)

Ich lasse mich überraschen und gehe unvoreingenommen da ran.


----------



## -RedMoon- (10. Januar 2020)

Aua, jetzt mache ich mir aber schon Sorgen. Ich möchte kein neues Discovery sehen. Etwas düsterer (siehe DS9) OK, aber bitte *kein neues Discovery*


----------



## sfc (10. Januar 2020)

Ich bin auch äußerst skeptisch, da ich STD für Stangenware von einer Bande Verückter halte, die nicht mal ein zweitklassiges Drehbuch hinkriegen. Alex Kurtzman ist ein Franchise-Vernichter. Man kann nur hoffen, dass andere für den kreativen Teil verantwortlich waren und er nur produziert.


----------



## Trollmanns (10. Januar 2020)

Und ich hab mich auf ein neues altes Star Trek gefreut.


----------



## Nuallan (10. Januar 2020)

sfc schrieb:


> Alex Kurtzman ist ein Franchise-Vernichter. Man kann nur hoffen, dass andere für den kreativen Teil verantwortlich waren und er nur produziert.



Autoren: "Wir könnten was in Richtung DS9 machen. Das hat nicht ohne Grund so eine große Fanbase heute.."
Alex Kurtzman: "Ne, macht lieber was mit vielen Explosionen. Am besten Borg. Und ne Frau muss in die Hauptrolle. Wir haben ja immerhin 2020. Wir nehmen einfach eine weibliche Borg."
Patrick Steward: "Weiß nicht.. Borg und so hatten wir alles schon.. Wir könnten neue Facetten von Picard erfor.."
Alex Kurtzman: "Shut up! Du kriegst 50 Millionen für die erste Staffel und musst diesmal kein Spandex tragen."
Patrick Steward: "Deal."


----------



## Lexx (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: C: Picard spielt nicht in der heilen Welt von The Next Generation*



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Nun warte ich schon gespannt auf die 3. Staffel.


Jo, Saru war eine gute Figur.
Ein richtiger Sympathieträger.

Und die anderen auch (ist ja schon ein Jahr her, dass es bei mir über die Flimmerkiste lief).
Der Zweig sollte unbedingt fortgesetzt werden.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: C: Picard spielt nicht in der heilen Welt von The Next Generation*

Soll mir recht sein. Bei Deep Space Nine ging es in den späteren Staffeln ja auch hart zur Sache.


----------



## Jeretxxo (10. Januar 2020)

Das beunruhigt mich jetzt aber auch ein wenig,
Discovery war ganz gut, wenn man die Serie mal aus dem Star Trek Universum auskoppelt, ist es eine gute Scifi Serie, das geht auch hervorragend, weil praktisch alles kaum an das eigentliche Star Trek erinnert, bei Star Trek Picard wird das aber mit den bekannten Figuren, Uniformen etc schon deutlich schwieriger auszublenden das dass noch in dem Universum spielt, wenn das zu sehr vom orignalen Tenor abweicht.
Naja, geschaut wirds auf jeden Fall und hinterher kann man immernoch meckern.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (10. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich überraschen und gehe unvoreingenommen da ran.


Ich auch.

TNG ist zwar mit Abstand mein liebstes Serien-Trek, aber nur ein paar weitere Folgen davon wären dann doch etwas - öde? Man hat zumindest auch bei TNG schon gesehen, dass den Schreiberlingen innerhalb der hier beschriebenen heilen Welt manchmal etwas die Ideen ausgingen, einige Episoden waren ja doch recht abstrus (ich erinnere mal an die Folge mit dem komischen Geist in der Lampe aus Neuschottland...)

Natürlich brauche ich kein Schindlers List im Trek-Universum, aber ein bisschen Schwung braucht eine Fortsetzung schon um auch interessant zu sein - und das gezeigte Setting bringt das, wenn gut umgesetzt, durchaus mit.

Ich bin sehr gespannt. Und wenn sie doch das TNG-Erbe besudeln, werde ich einfach so tun als gäbe es die Fortsetzung nicht - das hat bei Star Wars auch schon ganz gut funktioniert


----------



## Nuallan (10. Januar 2020)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Discovery war ganz gut, wenn man die Serie mal aus dem Star Trek Universum auskoppelt, ist es eine gute Scifi Serie



Geschmäcker sind verschieden ich weiß, aber sowas macht mir echt Angst. Discovery ist eine einzige Bankrotterklärung. Das war es schon während der Produktion. Die war ein Albtraum, weil alle wussten (bzw. nicht wussten) was sie da produzieren. Netflix kam zur "Rettung", genau wie die Enterprise mit Spock und Anson Mount zur Rettung kommen musste damit überhaupt noch jemand Staffel 2 guckt. Telepathische Pilz-Teleport-Antriebe, Signale die in der Galaxie auftauchen und in Echtzeit (!) überall zu sehen sind.. Ich hab Teletubbi-Folgen mit besserem Writing gesehen. 

Wenn in Staffel 2 schon eine zeitreisende KI mit einer eigenen Flotte der Gegner ist, was passiert dann bitte in Staffel 5? 40000 Todesstern-Multiversen greifen die Erde an? Es ist genau wie bei Star Wars 9. Hirn ausschalten, keine Fragen stellen und konsumieren. Man kann nur beten das Sir Patrick so einen Dreck nicht mitmacht. Es wird spannend. Falls du mal wirklich gute Sci-Fi sehen willst guck dir The Expanse, Battlestar 2003 oder Babylon 5 an. Oder guck ne leere Wand an und schreib deine eigene Geschichte. Ich gehe jede Wette ein das du das besser hinkriegst als Alex Kurtzman.


----------



## Downsampler (10. Januar 2020)

Die Dialoge von Discovery ähneln in der Tat den Teletubbies. Sätze wie "Das ist ja der Hammer!" sind an der Tagesordnung und kommen einem vor, als wäre es das Einzige was den bescheuerten Darstellern in der Sekunde durch den hohlen Kopf ging.

Wenn das in der Picard Serie genauso wird, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Petoschka (11. Januar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du mal wirklich gute Sci-Fi sehen willst guck dir The Expanse, Battlestar 2003 oder Babylon 5 an.


Bei einem Großteil Deines Postings möchte ich Dir ja beipflichten, aber "Babble on 5" als gute SF zu bezeichnen, kann nur als schiefgegangener Scherz aufgefasst werden.


----------



## -RedMoon- (11. Januar 2020)

Petoschka schrieb:


> Bei einem Großteil Deines Postings möchte ich Dir ja beipflichten, aber "Babble on 5" als gute SF zu bezeichnen, kann nur als schiefgegangener Scherz aufgefasst werden.



wieso? B5 ist sogar eine meiner Lieblingsserien (bis auf die letzte Staffel)


----------



## sethdiabolos (11. Januar 2020)

Ich werde Picard meiden (mag die Borg...ähm...Amazon nicht) und zudem fühle ich mich mit "The Orville" derzeit wieder wie ein Kind der 80er. 
Discovery gefiel mir auch, liegt aber eher auf dem Level mit den neuen Filmen und passen somit nicht ganz in das bekannte Universum rein.


----------



## Splatterpope (11. Januar 2020)

Star Trek Discovery sollte man besser umbenennen in Star Track Dunning Kruger, würde wesentlich besser zum Inhalt passen.

YouTube


Ich empfehle jedem, sich die DS9-Doku "What we left behind" anzusehen, da sieht man nochmal, welche Qualität StarTrek früher hatte (und dass sich die Autoren um mehr als nur ein paar tolle Spezialeffekte Gedanken gemacht haben).


Hier nochmal schön veranschaulicht, warum STD absolut nichts mit Star Trek zu tun hat:

YouTube


----------



## Petoschka (11. Januar 2020)

> wieso? B5 ist sogar eine meiner Lieblingsserien (bis auf die letzte Staffel)


Das fängt bei den aufgesetzt wirkenden Gesprächen an und findet seinen absoluten Höhepunkt in Sheridans Monologgeilheit. Egal, ob die Gelegenheit günstig ist, oder nicht, Sheridan brabbelt sich irgendwas aus den Untiefen seines Intellekts. Mein "Lieblingsmoment" in dieser Hinsicht ist eine Schlägerei in einer Bar, während der Sheridan erstmal innehält und seinen Gegenübern eine Rede ans Knie pinselt. Aber nicht nur er. Auch G'kar (schrieb der sich so), die Mimbari-Eule und ihr Butler sind dermaßen nervtötende Sabbelguschen (Aufzählung unvollständig), dass man sich wünscht, die Schatten hätten gewonnen. Wäre vermutlich das gnädigere Schicksal gewesen. Einzig Molari war ab und an leidlich witzig, aber im Grunde genommen war B5 für mich immer nur ein Lückenfüller, wenn wirklich nichts anderes lief und ich nichts lesen oder zocken wollte. 

Kurzum: Deep Space Nine hatte die besseren Schauspieler, die bessere Optik und vor allem die besseren Plots. B5 hingegen ist eine riesige Seifenblase, die mit all ihrem Gewäsch nicht über die Hirnrissigkeit der Story und der Unfähigkeit des Autors hinwegtäuschen kann, eine Geschichte stringent zu erzählen.


----------



## HardlineAMD (11. Januar 2020)

B5 ist in jeder Hinsicht besser als alle Star-Trek-Serien nach TNG. DS9 war langweilig, Voyager viel zu lang und Enterprise litt unter Minderwertigkeitskomplexen. Letztere ist jedoch um Welten besser als der ganze andere Müll, was nach TNG kam. Discovery hab ich auch nur geschaut, weil ich eben gerne SciFi anschaue. Die letzte Folge war genauso shice wie die von GoT.


----------



## Jeretxxo (11. Januar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind verschieden ich weiß, aber sowas macht mir echt Angst. Discovery ist eine einzige Bankrotterklärung. Das war es schon während der Produktion. Die war ein Albtraum, weil alle wussten (bzw. nicht wussten) was sie da produzieren. Netflix kam zur "Rettung", genau wie die Enterprise mit Spock und Anson Mount zur Rettung kommen musste damit überhaupt noch jemand Staffel 2 guckt. Telepathische Pilz-Teleport-Antriebe, Signale die in der Galaxie auftauchen und in Echtzeit (!) überall zu sehen sind.. Ich hab Teletubbi-Folgen mit besserem Writing gesehen.
> 
> Wenn in Staffel 2 schon eine zeitreisende KI mit einer eigenen Flotte der Gegner ist, was passiert dann bitte in Staffel 5? 40000 Todesstern-Multiversen greifen die Erde an? Es ist genau wie bei Star Wars 9. Hirn ausschalten, keine Fragen stellen und konsumieren. Man kann nur beten das Sir Patrick so einen Dreck nicht mitmacht. Es wird spannend. Falls du mal wirklich gute Sci-Fi sehen willst guck dir The Expanse, Battlestar 2003 oder Babylon 5 an. Oder guck ne leere Wand an und schreib deine eigene Geschichte. Ich gehe jede Wette ein das du das besser hinkriegst als Alex Kurtzman.



Also ich weiß nicht, ich hab herzlich gelacht, so abgedroschen einzelne Dialoge und Szenen waren, ich finde da gibt es wesentlich schlimmeres, Star Trek Enterprise zum beispiel, fand ich persönlich schlechter, aber auch NUR wenn man komplett ausblendet das Discovery im Star Trek Universum spielen soll, sonst ist die ganze Story einfach völlig abstrakt, daneben und überhaupt völlig unlogisch.
Aber ich muss sagen, die Silvya Tilly ging mir richtig auf den Geist, den Charakter hätten sie am besten gestrichen, so nen running Gag über die ganze Serie hätten sie sich sparen dürfen.

Deine genannten Beispiele hab ich auch schon gesehen, Tipp: schau dir mal M.A.R.K. 13 - Hardware an. 

Naja, wie auch immer, ich hoffe Star Trek: Picard wird gut.


----------



## MrVulture (11. Januar 2020)

Nach dem Schund Namens "Discovery" hab ich mich wie Bolle auf diese Serie gefreut.
Diese Freude ist jetzt weg. Ich habe Dystopien einfach satt. Gab es schon genug. Ich will eine Fortsetzung von TNG die Respekt vor den vorherigen Serien und vorallem Gene Roddenberry hat.
Da das wohl nie wieder passieren wird bleibt halt immer noch The Orville.
Man könnte heulen wenn ein Typ wie Seth McFarlane ein besseres Star Trek Universum schreibt als die Inhaber der "echten" IP.
Ich glaube langsam finde ich mit mit der Tatsache ab, dass Star Trek einfach tot ist.
Ich bin echt froh das Gene Roddenberry das alles nicht mehr mit ansehen muss.

@ hitzestau:
Das war mir tatsächlich nicht bewusst. Hatte den Eindruck, dass es sich um ein neues Team handeln würde.
Die Serie kann also getrost ignoriert werden.


----------



## hitzestau (11. Januar 2020)

Woher kommt immer wieder die Hoffnung, Star Trek: Picard werde wieder gut oder findet einen Mittelweg? Die Serie kommt aus der Küche von Alex Kurtzman und J.J. Abrams, die uns schon die Reboot-Kinofilme und Star Trek: Discovery eingebrockt haben. Zudem wird sie genauso unter der “25%-anders Lizenz” produziert, also weder Starfleet, noch Picard oder Data sind so, wie wir sie aus TNG kennen. Auch an den Short Treks sieht man, was die aktuellen Produzenten und Autoren für Star Trek halten. Deshalb habe ich alle Hoffnung, was die neue Serien angeht, schon lange begraben. Zudem bezweifle ich, ob Stewart sich einen Gefallen tut, wenn er sich von den Franchise-Zerstörern vor deren Karren spannen lässt.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2020)

Petoschka schrieb:


> Bei einem Großteil Deines Postings möchte ich Dir ja beipflichten, aber "Babble on 5" als gute SF zu bezeichnen, kann nur als schiefgegangener Scherz aufgefasst werden.


Frag mal in SciFi Communities was die Leute von Babylon 5 halten.
Ich wette mit dir das 95% sagen das die Serie gut ist.


----------



## Nuallan (11. Januar 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> wieso? B5 ist sogar eine meiner Lieblingsserien (bis auf die letzte Staffel)



Ja, die letzte Staffel sollte gar nicht mehr gedreht werden und wurde praktisch schon in die vierte mit reingequetscht. Das merkt man auch. Wobei ich es auch interessant finde das man mal das "Nachglühen" zeigt. Die meisten Serien/Filme enden ja mit dem großen Knall und ich würde gerne mal öfter sehen wie es mit den Charakteren weitergeht. B5 musste ich auch mehrmals starten bis sie gezündet hat. Genau wie Farscape. Da kann ich auf jeden Fall nachvollziehen wenn jemand sagt das ist ihm zu dämlich.



Splatterpope schrieb:


> Ich empfehle jedem, sich die DS9-Doku "What we left behind" anzusehen, da sieht man nochmal, welche Qualität StarTrek früher hatte (und dass sich die Autoren um mehr als nur ein paar tolle Spezialeffekte Gedanken gemacht haben).



Da hab ich lange drauf gewartet und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Pflicht für jeden Trekkie.


----------



## Holindarn (11. Januar 2020)

Bitte, bitte lasst die Serie gut werden, ich brauche wieder eine Dosis Jean Luc Picard, musste viel zu lange darauf warten


----------



## -RedMoon- (11. Januar 2020)

Petoschka schrieb:


> Das fängt bei den aufgesetzt wirkenden Gesprächen an und findet seinen absoluten Höhepunkt in Sheridans Monologgeilheit. Egal, ob die Gelegenheit günstig ist, oder nicht, Sheridan brabbelt sich irgendwas aus den Untiefen seines Intellekts. Mein "Lieblingsmoment" in dieser Hinsicht ist eine Schlägerei in einer Bar, während der Sheridan erstmal innehält und seinen Gegenübern eine Rede ans Knie pinselt. Aber nicht nur er. Auch G'kar (schrieb der sich so), die Mimbari-Eule und ihr Butler sind dermaßen nervtötende Sabbelguschen (Aufzählung unvollständig), dass man sich wünscht, die Schatten hätten gewonnen. Wäre vermutlich das gnädigere Schicksal gewesen. Einzig Molari war ab und an leidlich witzig, aber im Grunde genommen war B5 für mich immer nur ein Lückenfüller, wenn wirklich nichts anderes lief und ich nichts lesen oder zocken wollte.
> 
> Kurzum: Deep Space Nine hatte die besseren Schauspieler, die bessere Optik und vor allem die besseren Plots. B5 hingegen ist eine riesige Seifenblase, die mit all ihrem Gewäsch nicht über die Hirnrissigkeit der Story und der Unfähigkeit des Autors hinwegtäuschen kann, eine Geschichte stringent zu erzählen.



ich respektiere deine Meinung, teile sie aber in keiner Weise. Es gab bis zu "The Expanse" keine andere komplexere Sci-Fi Welt wie in B5. Gerade die Beziehung zwischen GKar und Molari ist hier herausragend. Dann die philosophischen Aspekte und die Parallelen zum Holocaust. Allein der Storyfaden, der von Staffel 1 bis Staffel 4 komplett durchgeplant war ist schon einzigartig. Wenn in Staffel 1 etwas sinnloses mal so nebenbei entsteht und erst in Staffel 3 aufgelöst wird und es dem Zuschauer dann plötzlich bewusst wird, wie genial das doch gemacht ist, so was gab es bis dahin noch nie. Man muss die Serie schon verstehen wollen und auch die Filme dazu gesehen haben, ohne die Filme funktioniert die Serie auch nicht. Bei Staffel 5 gebe ich dir aber absolut recht, die ist einfach nur ein schlechtes Topping.
Ich habe die dazu auch auf MP geschrieben, wo deine = Punkte mir sofort aufgefallen sind.


----------



## -RedMoon- (11. Januar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> B5 musste ich auch mehrmals starten bis sie gezündet hat. Genau wie Farscape. Da kann ich auf jeden Fall nachvollziehen wenn jemand sagt das ist ihm zu dämlich.



oh ja, auch Farscape bietet erstklassiges Sci-Fi und auch ich habe da 2-3 Anläufe benötigt, da die Serie anfangs recht trashig daherkommt, aber sich exponentiell steigert. Der Antagonist (Scorpius) ist für mich auf einer Stufe mit Darth Vader.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2020)

Apropos SciFi-Serien: kennt jemand von euch auch noch die Serie "Lexx -  The Dark Zone" ? Die war irgendwie trashig aber ich fand sie gut. Mal was ganz anderes.


----------



## -RedMoon- (11. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Apropos SciFi-Serien: kennt jemand von euch auch noch die Serie "Lexx -  The Dark Zone" ? Die war irgendwie trashig aber ich fand sie gut. Mal was ganz anderes.



Ja, ich habe sie komplett gesehen. Anfangs eigentlich nur wegen der knapp bekleideten Schönheit, später allerdings hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Serie sehr gut gemacht ist. Auf jeden Fall viel besser als "Biosporen in der Disco"


----------



## Holindarn (11. Januar 2020)

Oder Firefly, auch bei geniales setting, hatte was von Cowboy Bebob, leider nur 1 Staffel  und Film 

Lexx war sehr geil, aber nur die 4 Filme, die Serie später war nicht so der Bringer ^^


----------



## Nuallan (11. Januar 2020)

Holindarn schrieb:


> Oder Firefly, auch bei geniales setting, hatte was von Cowboy Bebob, leider nur 1 Staffel  und Film



Gestern erst gelesen das Fox nicht ausschließt Firefly fortzusetzen wenn The Orville ausläuft. Ich hoffe sie lassen es. Gab genug Grabschändungen die letzten Jahre.


----------



## -RedMoon- (11. Januar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Gestern erst gelesen das Fox nicht ausschließt Firefly fortzusetzen wenn The Orville ausläuft. Ich hoffe sie lassen es. Gab genug Grabschändungen die letzten Jahre.



wie soll das gehen? Soweit ich mich an den Film noch erinnern kann, sind doch die meisten Darsteller gestorben

Läuft eigentlich schon Staffel 3 The Orville?


----------



## facehugger (11. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Apropos SciFi-Serien: kennt jemand von euch auch noch die Serie "Lexx -  The Dark Zone" ? Die war irgendwie trashig aber ich fand sie gut. Mal was ganz anderes.


Mit dem Schnucki Eva Habermann, klar kenn ich die noch. Hab "Lexx" damals aber nicht nur wegen ihr geschaut...

Gruß


----------



## Holindarn (11. Januar 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> wie soll das gehen? Soweit ich mich an den Film noch erinnern kann, sind doch die meisten Darsteller gestorben



war das nicht nur der Pilot... also der mann vom 1. Offi?

Der hier immer so mit  "ich bin ein Blatt im Wind" un so ^^


----------



## -RedMoon- (12. Januar 2020)

Holindarn schrieb:


> war das nicht nur der Pilot... also der mann vom 1. Offi?
> 
> Der hier immer so mit  "ich bin ein Blatt im Wind" un so ^^



kann ich nicht sagen, ist zu lange her, ich war der Meinung es hätten mehrere das "Film-Zeitliche" gesegnet


----------



## kampfschaaaf (12. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Apropos SciFi-Serien: kennt jemand von euch auch noch die Serie "Lexx -  The Dark Zone" ? Die war irgendwie trashig aber ich fand sie gut. Mal was ganz anderes.



Die habe ich auf LD. Wirklich was anderes. Voller abstruser Ideen und Eva! Ein Raumschiff mit Hunger und voller Antihelden. Genial.


----------



## facehugger (12. Januar 2020)

Ich freu mich auf Jean-Luc. Ich werd das einfach auf mich zukommen lassen. Und diese Vorfreude werde ich mir auch nicht von anderen im Vorfeld kaputt machen lassen...

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Januar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ja lieber Sir Patrick, und genau das wollen deine Fans eigentlich auch heute noch sehen, siehe The Orville. Scheinbar hat Alex Kurtzman dir aber ein Discovery 2.0 angedreht. Naja, vielleicht kriegt man zwischen den ganzen Kung Fu-Tritten, Borg-Kuben und Lensflares ja auch noch 5 Minuten richtigen Star Trek pro Episode zu sehen. Das wären immerhin 5 Minuten mehr als bei Discovery. Ein bisl Hoffnung hab ich noch, aber die schwindet mit jedem Interview und Trailer leider immer mehr. Naja, in zwei Wochen wissen wir mehr.



Man kann auch eine Dystopie ohne Nahkampf alle fünf Meter aufbauen. 
Der Reiz von DS9 basiert größtenteils auf Konflikten, die von außerhalb in die TNG-Föderation getragen werden und bereits vor Picard hatte Kirk gelegentlich mit internen Intrigen zu tun. Damit kann man weitaus mehr Spannung erzeugen mit einem vollkommen unverhersehbarem Problem aus dem nichts oder alternativ einem vollkommen unbekannten Volk mit Problemen, die dann binnen 45 Minuten (aber nie vor Ablauf der ersten 35!) von Riker in Sonnenschein & Einhörner aufgelöst werden.




kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Die habe ich auf LD. Wirklich was anderes. Voller abstruser Ideen und Eva! Ein Raumschiff mit Hunger und voller Antihelden. Genial.



Und 99 Prozent aller PCGHX-User so: "wtf is LD?"


----------



## 4thVariety (13. Januar 2020)

Die vierte Staffel von Lexx ist ein einzigartiger Einblick in das Lebensgefühl der späten 90er vor dem Krieg gegen den Terror.

Star Blazers 2199 ist der Gold Standard was Remakes angeht.


----------



## Petoschka (31. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Frag mal in SciFi Communities was die Leute von Babylon 5 halten.
> Ich wette mit dir das 95% sagen das die Serie gut ist.


Unfug wird nicht richtiger oder besser, nur weil er von vielen wiederholt wird.


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2020)

Petoschka schrieb:


> Unfug wird nicht richtiger oder besser, nur weil er von vielen wiederholt wird.


Auch nicht bei denen die anderes behaupten.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch nicht bei denen die anderes behaupten.



Babylon 5 hab ich nie begriffen. Hab das nur geguckt, weil Bruce Boxleitner mitspielte und den kannte ich damals mit Kate Jackson in Agentin mit Herz aus den 80ern.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Januar 2020)

"Babylon 5" war die erste SF-Serie mit durchgängigem Handlungsbogen. Selbiger war von Anfang an über mehrere Staffeln konzipiert und intelligenter als die meisten Serien und Filme der Zeit und/oder des Genres. Es war die erste SF-Serie, die realistische Raumphysik inszeniert hat, soweit es dramaturgisch irgendwie möglich/sinnvoll war.

Und es gab Aliens, die mit Hilfe ihres tentakelartigen Reproduktionsorgans beim Poker bescheißen. Das ist in seiner Progressivität bis heute definitiv unerreicht.


----------



## Dremor (31. Januar 2020)

Ich muss hier ebenfalls Mal die Flagge pro Babylon 5 schwenken. Tolle Serie und wenn man die Serie ein zweites oder drittes Mal sieht bemerkt man erst wie alles von der ersten Staffel ab auf den Höhepunkt hinarbeitet.

Aber Geschmack ist ja verschieden. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2020)

Obwohl Star Trek klar meine Nummer 1 ist, muss ich sagen das Babylon 5 gar nicht mal schlecht war. 



> Babylon 5 hab ich nie begriffen.


So ähnlich ging´s mir mit Game of Thrones. Erste Folge geguckt, und das war´s. Der Funke ist nicht übergesprungen, und damit war der Ofen aus.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> So ähnlich ging´s mir mit Game of Thrones. Erste Folge geguckt, und das war´s. Der Funke ist nicht übergesprungen, und damit war der Ofen aus.



Ich hab Game of Thrones wegen der freizügigen Frauen geguckt.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab Game of Thrones wegen der freizügigen Frauen geguckt.



Dann warte mal auf das Spin-Off "Star Trek: Nights on Risa", um dessen Sendrechte sich HBO und Starz gerade streiten. Einen ersten Trailer (leider noch "approved for all audiences") gibt es schon.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2020)

Von "Game of Thrones" habe ich noch nicht eine Folge komplett gesehen.
Das Genre und Setting finde ich interessant. Aber das sind soviele Staffeln.
Da habe ich gar nicht mehr die Ausdauer für.
3-4 Staffeln würde doch auch reichen... und nicht das Doppelte.

Das gleiche gilt für TWD. 2-3 Folgen gesehen und dann nicht mehr weiter geguckt.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Von "Game of Thrones" habe ich noch nicht eine Folge komplett gesehen.
> Das Genre und Setting finde ich interessant. Aber das sind soviele Staffeln.
> Da habe ich gar nicht mehr die Ausdauer für.
> 3-4 Staffeln würde doch auch reichen... und nicht das Doppelte.
> ...



Du musst dir einen komplizierten Bruch oder eine andere langsam heilende  Verletzung / Krankheit zuziehen!  Dann wirst du merken, wie die Tage immer länger werden und nur Zocken sowie andere Freizeitbeschäftigungen nicht ausreichen, um die Zeit zu vertreiben ... Da gehen die Staffeln weg wie nichts. Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, die Serie interessiert grundsätzlich.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2020)

Geil,

die ersten zwei Teile


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2020)

Ich habe gestern auch die 3. Folge gesehen. Hätte ich direkt noch weiter gucken können.
Wie schnell so eine Folge mit 43 Minuten vorüber ist.
Das zeigt auch das man gut unterhalten wird.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch die 3. Folge gesehen. Hätte ich direkt noch weiter gucken können.
> Wie schnell so eine Folge mit 43 Minuten vorüber ist.
> Das zeigt auch das man gut unterhalten wird.



Ich fand den Schluss super, wo Picard auf der Brücke stand und "Energie" sagte. Da kamen Freudentränen hoch.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fand den Schluss super, wo Picard auf der Brücke stand und "Energie" sagte. Da kamen Freudentränen hoch.


Ja das war genial.


Aber mal eine Frage: war das bei den Romulanern eigentlich schon immer so das sie ihren Säure-Kamikaze-Angriff durchführen konnten?

Die sind ja fast schlimmer als die Aliens.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber mal eine Frage: war das bei den Romulanern eigentlich schon immer so das sie ihren Säure-Kamikaze-Angriff durchführen konnten?



Von den Romulandern weiß man ja nicht so viel und die Serie basiert ja auch auf den Ereignissen von Star Trek Nemesis. Keine Ahnung, was da so ablief.
Vermutlich wollte man auch keine Romulander haben, die sich beim Scheitern einer Mission selbst in die Luft sprengen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Von den Romulandern weiß man ja nicht so viel und die Serie basiert ja auch auf den Ereignissen von Star Trek Nemesis. Keine Ahnung, was da so ablief.


In "Star Trek: Nemesis" ist mir das nicht aufgefallen. Und vorher in den Serien eigentlich auch nicht. Deswegen frage ich.


----------



## P2063 (8. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber mal eine Frage: war das bei den Romulanern eigentlich schon immer so das sie ihren Säure-Kamikaze-Angriff durchführen konnten?



Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich dabei um eine biologische Fähigkeit handelt die jeder Romulaner kann. Das ist eher eine Selbstmordpille für diesen speziellen Geheim-Geheimdienst mit der man eben noch jemand anderes anspucken und mit in den Tod reißen kann wenn es sonst keinen Ausweg gibt.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2020)

Ja ok. Das wäre natürlich auch möglich.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Februar 2020)

Das ist einfach nur eine Weiterentwicklung der Zyanid-Kapseln, die subversive Einheiten in unserer Realität verwenden, um sich im Falle einer Gefangennahme selbst zu töten und selbst unter Folter keine Geheimnisse preiszugeben.

Bei romulanischen Einheiten, die auf der Erde operieren, liegt die Hürde höher, denn bereits die Leiche eines Romulaners in Kampfmontur könnte Fragen aufwerfen. Was liegt also näher, wenn sie sich - im Vergleich zu einer Explosion - unauffällig mit Säure auflösen? Um die umfangreichere Spurenbeseitigung kümmert sich dann der ebenfalls unterwanderte Starfleet-Sicherheitsdienst.
Und wenn man dann noch eine Selbstmordmethode hat, die nicht nur die eigene Leiche verschwinden lässt, sondern mit der man womöglich das Ziel quasi mit dem letzten Atemzug doch noch ausschalten kann - um so besser.

Dass bereits die "normale" romulanische Geheimpolizei bis zur Selbstaufopferung diszipliniert ist, wurde schon in früheren Serien gesagt und gezeigt. Ein noch geheimerer Geheimbund muss da natürlich noch einen draufsetzen ...


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Februar 2020)

Bisher, nach den ersten drei Folgen, finde ich die Serie dann doch eher "unterwältigend". Picard als gescheiterter "Elder Statesman" und Moral-Glückskekssprüchlein-Automat nervt mich richtiggehend. Ein bisschen, als hätte man den Serien-Picard persifliert.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2020)

Manchmal braucht eine Serie ein bisschen Zeit bis sie in Fahrt kommt. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht. Besser als Discovery ist sie auf jeden Fall.


----------

